# rear wheel not centered



## rroadie (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello, I've been wondering this for a while. 
I have a 2006 Scott CR1 team. When I oput the rear wheel in, it sits much closer to the left chainstay than the right. Almost rubs and will rub if I get out of the saddle. 
The wheel is dished and I've tried several other wheels and it is alwyas the same. 
I've been centering the wheel visually and then clamping the rear skewer down to keep it in place. Does this mean there is a problem with the frame? Given that I bought it years ago there is no warranty but I just wanted to know.
Thanks!


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

I assume this has vertical dropouts, otherwise you'd expect to center the wheel in the chainstays, so the first step is to check the alignment with respect to the seat tube.

Remove the tire and mount the wheel with the bike vertical on the floor and close the QR at the "natural" position. Lay a straight edge on a secant across the rim on one side and see where it hits the seat tube, repeat on other side at he same height on the other side and see if it hits the same distance off the center line. 

You can also measure by laying the edge from top or down tube, past down tube and measuring the horizontal distance to the rim. Either way duplicate the position as close as possible except mirrored.

If the natural position is off center, Square up the wheel as you usually do and see if that brings it home. If so the next step is to make this the natural position. You can do this with a combination of filing and filler such as epoxy based plastic metal. The goal is to reshape the dropout slot so the wheel automatically goes exactly where it belongs. 

As a general policy, I prefer to do most of the modification on the left dropout, in your case filing from the front and filling from the back. If you prefer not to file you can fill the front of the right, but the drawback is that chain tension will then be pulling the axle up against your filled area, which is less than ideal.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Assuming the wheel is dished properly, it sounds like the dropouts are out of line.

Easy fix, go to the LBS and have them use these to straighten them:
https://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=49&item=FFG-2

One of the best tools I've ever bought.


----------



## rroadie (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the replies. 
My frame is carbon with aluminum dropouts. Are they safe for straightening? 
Wheel is dished, if I can't get the dropouts straightened at the shop I'll try the epoxy filling route.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Making the dropouts parallel and moving the slot by file and fill solve two different problems.

Non-parallel dropouts bow the axle, stressing it, and/or causing tight wheel bearings. It might also dislocate the wheel but I doubt by enough to cause your problem, though having it checked won't hurt.

The fact that you can straighten the wheel means that at the very least there's a bit of horizontal play in your vertical dropout so the solution is in eliminating that play and directing the wheel to the right location every time you re-install it.

BTW- before making a permanent change, try gluing shims into the dropouts, and see if it improves things. If so you can proceed with getting exactly right.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

If this is a Scott cr1 you might want to put a few different wheels in there and see if it's the same result. 
I've had one for over 3 years now and all my wheels set up that way. Then talk to Scott about it.

Or you could blindly follow the advice of folks who have never seen the issue on your particular frame and potentially screw things up. 

There's always the LBS, but if they don't deal w/ Scott, you really might want to give them a call or email.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

rroadie said:


> Hello, I've been wondering this for a while.
> I have a 2006 Scott CR1 team. When I oput the rear wheel in, it sits much closer to the left chainstay than the right. Almost rubs and will rub if I get out of the saddle.
> The wheel is dished and I've tried several other wheels and it is alwyas the same.
> I've been centering the wheel visually and then clamping the rear skewer down to keep it in place. Does this mean there is a problem with the frame? Given that I bought it years ago there is no warranty but I just wanted to know.
> Thanks!


What type of dropouts does the frame have? Vertical or horizontal?

Also, what type of skewer are you using?

Before filing, shimming, or otherwise modifying your dropouts, which if done incorrectly could make matters far worse, I'd confirm whether it is your wheel or the frame that has the problem. Mount the wheel backwards (cassette on left side). If the rim is close to rubbing on the rightside stays, then the wheel is not dished correctly. If the rim is still close to rubbing on the left side stays, then it is a frame or dropout issue. If you have horizontal dropouts, then you simply need to adjust position screws. If you have vertical dropouts, I would suggest figuring out which dropout is loose by wiggling the wheel while the skewer is loose. If it is the driveside dropout that is loose as is most likely the case, I'd be inclined to epoxy a metal shim on the front edge of the dropout. Shimming is ok, but I would personally not resort to filing away either dropout to correct the problem.

The reason I ask about the skewers is that unless you have been replacing your wheels on a daily basis for a bunch of years, worn vertical dropouts are typically a result of using poor skewers that don't clamp very well, or good skewers that haven't been clamped down sufficiently. If this is the problem, filing the dropouts to straighten the wheel out will result in the need of a new frame in the not so distant future.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Curious.*



Mdeth1313 said:


> If this is a Scott cr1 you might want to put a few different wheels in there and see if it's the same result. I've had one for over 3 years now and all my wheels set up that way. Then talk to Scott about it.


Yes, it's a CR1. Have you talked to Scott? If you did, what did they say?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

rroadie said:


> My frame is carbon with aluminum dropouts. Are they safe for straightening?
> QUOTE]
> 
> NO ! ! !
> ...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

You cannot straighten dropouts on a carbon frame.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Uncertain assumption.*



zmudshark said:


> You cannot straighten dropouts on a carbon frame.


The OP's rear wheel is noticeably cocked over to one side, which, as said in two posts, usually indicates something other than bent (non-parallel) dropouts. While the dropouts could be bent, they could also be perfectly parallel with the rear wheel still cocked over to one side.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Mdeth1313 said:


> If this is a Scott cr1 you might want to put a few different wheels in there and see if it's the same result.
> I've had one for over 3 years now and all my wheels set up that way. Then talk to Scott about it.
> 
> Or you could blindly follow the advice of folks who have never seen the issue on your particular frame and potentially screw things up.


This is absolutely sound advice. Some frames are asymmetrical at the chainstays, which is why I prefaced my advice on "correcting" the problem by telling the OP how *to verify that he actually has a one by gauging the wheel's position with respect to the seat tube.*

One should never *blindly* follow the advice of strangers, but might use it as a guide in analyzing and solving something if they also verify the facts for themselves.


----------



## rroadie (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will drop my bike off at my LBS who is also a Scott dealer. My mechanic there is also a great friend who has been there for over 20 years. If they deem the frame out of whack I'll replace it. I really really like my CR1 so if they can find a simple fix, awesome. If not, well an Addict would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

easy fix - you say you can center the wheel and then it moves out of place. Get a shimano skewer - these have an internal cam that holds the wheel in place much better than external style ones. External cam skewers do not hold a wheel in place very well (OK if there's no play in the dropouts). more info

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/skewers.html


----------

